# Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard



## PES 4ever (8. Juli 2017)

*Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

Hallo,

ich bin für meinen zukünftigen PC auf der Suche nach einem Gehäuse.

Im Gehäuse soll ein ATX-Motherboard Platz haben. Das System soll luftgekühlt werden. Wichtig ist mir, dass das Gehäuse gut schallgedämmt ist und Staubfilter besitzt. Das Design soll schlicht gehalten sein. Es soll auch kein Sichtfenster haben.

Mein Favorit war daher immer das Fractal Design Define R5 Blackout Edition, weil es weitgehend alle meine Anforderungen erfüllt.

Nun habe ich allerdings auch über Gehäuse mit liegend verbautem Motherboard nachgedacht. Das würde die Biegebelastung durch den CPU-Kühler und die Grafikkarte und somit die Durchsenkung reduzieren.

Bisher habe ich folgende Gehäuse dazu gefunden:

Thermaltake Core X5
Cooler Master HAF XB Evo Cube
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 (Dieses müsste allerdings umgelegt werden. Hierzu gibt es einen Beitrag im Forum.)

Allerdings sagen mir diese hinsichtlich meinen Anforderungen nicht wirklich zu.

Am liebsten hätte ich eine Art Fractal Design Define R5 mit liegendem Motherboard. Kennt ihr Gehäuse mit liegendem Motherboard die meine Anforderungen erfüllen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus.

Grüße

PES 4ever


----------



## rabe08 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

Generell würde ich sagen, dass Du von einem Desktop-Gehäuse sprichst. Abgesehen von office-Rechnern und media-maschinen ein verdammt toter Markt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*



PES 4ever schrieb:


> Am liebsten hätte ich eine Art Fractal Design Define R5 mit liegendem Motherboard. Kennt ihr Gehäuse mit liegendem Motherboard die meine Anforderungen erfüllen?


Liegende Mainboard haben den riesigen Vorteil, dass schwere Kühler keine Probleme machen. Ich suche sowas auch sporadisch, aber es gibt kaum welche:
Ich finde auch nicht mehr als Du. 

Die meisten gehen aber leider nur bis micro ATX:
AeroCool Strike-X Cube Red Edition mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermaltake Core V21 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Node 804 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AeroCool DS Cube Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ATX:
Cooler Master HAF XB Evo Cube (RC-902XB-KKN2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermaltake Core X5 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Onkel-Rick (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

Ich glaube ATX Gehäuse mit liegenden Board sind tüchtig große Brocken.

Vielleicht doch lieber über mATX oder ITX nachdenken? Natürlich nur wenn du die PCI Steckplätze nicht brauchst.

Oder ist es egal wie viel platz das teil wegnimmt?


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Desktop, Netzteil Formfaktor: ATX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## eXquisite (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

Bin seit Jahren auf der Suche nach dem was du suchst 

Kauf das Corsair, die anderen beiden sind Schrott, selbst mit dem Air 540 wirst du nicht dass finden was du suchst, ich wurde selber mehrmals enttäuscht, 
bin jetzt wieder beim normalen Rechner Formfaktor und habe n NZXT H440 und ein Phanteks Tempered im Einsatz die verarbeitungstechnisch meilenweit über Corsair 750D und Air 540 liegen,
wenn jemand so ein Case kennt wie du es suchst bin ich bereit dafür ordentlich Kohle zu zahlen.

Auch das M-ATX Node von Fractal ist nicht dass was ich suche wobei ich das 202 selber hatte und super finde.


----------



## PES 4ever (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*



Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> [...]
> Vielleicht doch lieber über mATX oder ITX nachdenken? Natürlich nur wenn du die PCI Steckplätze nicht brauchst.
> Oder ist es egal wie viel platz das teil wegnimmt?


PCI-Steckplätze benötige ich voraussichtlich nur einen für die Grafikkarte. Der Platzbedarf ist mir aber weitestgehend egal. Von daher möchte ich eher bei einem ATX-Gehäuse bleiben.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Kauf das Corsair, die anderen beiden sind Schrott, selbst mit dem Air 540 wirst du nicht dass finden was du suchst, ich wurde selber mehrmals enttäuscht, [...]


Das Umlegen beim Air 540 finde ich allerdings nicht optimal. Einfach schade, dass man nichts passendes findet. Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch weiter suchen. Wenn ich nichts finde, werde ich wohl das Fractal Design Define R5 nehmen.


----------



## PES 4ever (26. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Bin seit Jahren auf der Suche nach dem was du  suchst [...] wenn jemand so ein Case kennt wie du es suchst bin ich  bereit dafür ordentlich Kohle zu zahlen. [...]



Im Zuge meiner Suche bin ich nun auf das Bullet BH8 (EATX)  von CaseLabs gestoßen. CaseLabs habe ich schon zuvor gekannt, habe mich  aber nie genauer darüber informiert, da die Preise doch sehr hoch sind.  Es ist größer als das Bullet BH7 (ATX). Somit sind auch größere CPU-Kühler möglich. Staubfilter und Dämmung müsste man gegebenenfalls nachrüsten.

Wirkliche Probleme sind der hohe Preis und der Transport. Ich habe bestcases  als CaseLabs Vertriebspartner in Europa gefunden. Dort wird das Bullet  BH8 (EATX) allerdings nicht angeboten. Das Bullet BH7 (ATX) würde dort  mit Versand nach Österreich oder Deutschland ca. 300 € inkl.  Mehrwertsteuer kosten.

Kennt ihr noch andere Quellen wo man CaseLabs Gehäuse kaufen kann? Gibt  es in Österreich oder Deutschland keine Firma, die Gehäuse ähnlich wie  CaseLabs herstellt?

Sollte das mit CaseLabs nichts werden, wird es wohl das Thermaltake Core X5 mit eigenen Modifikationen werden.


----------



## eXquisite (27. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

UND SOFORT BIN ICH DA

Caselabs kenne ich schon länger und sogar genau das Case habe ich vor 2-3 Jahren schon mal gesehen - fällt für mich leider raus da ich nur auf die eckigen Caselabs stehe und die leider bei <500€ anfangen...

Ich bin aber immer noch auf der Suche - aktuell habe ich ein Phanteks Tempered Glass auf der Seite liegen - super geil aber nicht das was ich eigentlich möchte da abartig riesig...

Gruß


----------



## chaotium (27. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

Vielleicht ist das was.
Ich hab das 7er.

EDIT: Wenn Du möchtest dann kann ich ein paar Fotos knipsen. Da passt ne Menge Technik rein XD


----------



## Caduzzz (27. September 2017)

*AW: GehÃ¤use mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

Hi,

hätte auch das Jonsbo G3 vorgeschlagen, oooder die Nanoxia Projekt S Reihe wobei die auch ein Fenster haben...

PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise fur PC-Spiele und Hardware

Grüße


----------



## eXquisite (27. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

Noch nie gehabt aber über Silverstone ließt man viel gutes - ein Corsair oder BeQuiet reicht mir Qualitativ nicht aus, das muss schon Phanteks / Fractal Level sein vom Stahl und von den Verschraubungen her - wenn du mir das einmal versicherst (Du hast ja n Corsair) dann gucke ich mir die gerne an, müsste mir halt n Window dazu basteln oder?

Gruß


----------



## chaotium (27. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

Ich hatte bis dato auch keins, bin durch caseking und geizhals drauf gestoßen.

Ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden und es passt alles rein, auch ne custom Wakü


----------



## H1o84 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das was.
> Ich hab das 7er.
> ...




Hy Zusammen, ich klink mich hier mal ein. 
Bin weiter auf der suche nach nem Wohnzimmer Gaming Pc Gehäuse mit liegendem MB. Jetzt solls aber atx sein, da es keine guten mATX MB's für B350/X370 gibt. Das 7er Silverstone hat ja das größte Volumen (im Link von oben), aber hab da bedenken zwecks der Temps. Plane mit 1600X+1080. Würde für CPU gern ne aio verwenden um die Wärme aus dem Case zu bekommen, da die 1080 ja genug wärme im kleinen Gehäuse umherwirbelt. Hab ich bei dem Case zu viel bedenken zwecks der Temps beim zocken oder hast Du das Gehäuse mit mehr Luftlöchern versorgt


----------



## eXquisite (28. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

Das mit den Boards kann ich noch nachvollziehen, die AIO ist Quatschkram, damit schießt du dir nur selber ins Bein... die ist am Ende lauter als ne HDD und läuft dauerhaft... n 1700X bei 3,9 bekommst du mit nem 92mm Katana locker Kalt und dadrunter hingen zwei Lightnings die ordentlich eingeheizt haben...

Gruß


----------



## H1o84 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Das mit den Boards kann ich noch nachvollziehen, die AIO ist Quatschkram, damit schießt du dir nur selber ins Bein... die ist am Ende lauter als ne HDD und läuft dauerhaft... n 1700X bei 3,9 bekommst du mit nem 92mm Katana locker Kalt und dadrunter hingen zwei Lightnings die ordentlich eingeheizt haben...
> 
> Gruß



Bin jetzt nicht auf ne aio eingeschossen.. will eigentlich nur gute Temps haben.. und dachte halt das macht bei nem kleinen Case Sinn weil die warme Luft gleich draußen ist. Aber bei dem 7er Silverstone ist eh kein 240er möglich.. 
echt hässlich das es keine gute Cases gibt..
hatte für das Core V21 schon alles zusammen (finde das case immer noch top), aber es gibt halt nur müll im matx bereich..


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*



H1o84 schrieb:


> Hy Zusammen, ich klink mich hier mal ein.
> Bin weiter auf der suche nach nem Wohnzimmer Gaming Pc Gehäuse mit liegendem MB. Jetzt solls aber atx sein, da es keine guten mATX MB's für B350/X370 gibt. Das 7er Silverstone hat ja das größte Volumen (im Link von oben), aber hab da bedenken zwecks der Temps. Plane mit 1600X+1080. Würde für CPU gern ne aio verwenden um die Wärme aus dem Case zu bekommen, da die 1080 ja genug wärme im kleinen Gehäuse umherwirbelt. Hab ich bei dem Case zu viel bedenken zwecks der Temps beim zocken oder hast Du das Gehäuse mit mehr Luftlöchern versorgt



Ich hab in der Kiste ne Custom Wakü drinne. 
Aber selbst bei Luft habe ich keine Bedenken.
Du kannst vorne im Boden drei 120mm² Lüfter als Luft zufuhr nutzen und an der seite die zwei 120mm² nutzen um die Abwärme rauszuziehen.

Und zur not passen noch zwei 80mm² Llüfter hinein


----------



## Healrox (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse mit liegend verbauten Motherboard*

Warum muss es denn unbedingt ATX sein, wenn da eh nur ne Grafikkarte rein kommt?
Ich baue mir gerade aus meiner ehemaligen DAW einen Wohnzimmer-PC um am Fernseher zu zocken und Filme zu schauen.
Da sitzt ein i5-2400 auf nem Micro-ATX Board.
Das ist ein Leasingrückläufer von Fujitsu. Sieht nicht toll aus aber er passt perfekt in meinen TV Board, weil das Gehäuse nur 10cm hoch ist.

Ein liegendes ATX Gehäuse ist echt klobig. Wie jeder Tower, der auf der Seite liegt.

Die Theorie mit Kleines Gehäuse = wenig Volumen = Wärme gleich draussen ist leider völlig falsch.
Je kleiner ein Gehäuse, umso mehr Probleme hat man, die Hitze da raus zu kriegen.
Das ist halt der Vorteil an großen Gehäusen.

Sowohl das Jonsbo als auch das Silverstone haben ihre Nachteile.

Muss jetzt schauen das ich meine 1050Ti in dieses Winzgehäuse kriege. Post hat es grad geliefert.


----------

